# [SOLVED] Terminal Services Starts Then Stops



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have SP3 and Remote Desktop suddenly stopped working. I tracked it
down to Terminal Services. It will start and then stop, so Port 3389
is not being listened to and consequently no remote connection is possible.

Is there a register fix or can this service be reinstalled?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Does Event Viewer report any errors related to this service, etc.. . ?


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

The log has events 7036, start and stop from the service control manager, no error


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

There are no other Errors in either System or Applications ?

Terminal Services depends on the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Service.

When Terminal Services craps-out, does RPC crap-out too ?

Read this thread. Suggestions there may fix your problem.

Any idea on why/how this happened ?

Have you run chkdsk lately ? HD errors can corrupt system files.


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

No errors and RPC seems OK. Other posts link the problem to SP3. Is there a simple way
to reinstall the TS service ?. Is it possible to reinstall SP3 ?, I have it on CD.
Two other machines on my home network have SP3 and TS is running fine in each so
I can access them both remotely, but not vice-versa.

Thanks.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*



PAA55112 said:


> No errors and RPC seems OK. Other posts link the problem to SP3. Is there a simple way
> to reinstall the TS service ?. Is it possible to reinstall SP3 ?, I have it on CD.
> Two other machines on my home network have SP3 and TS is running fine in each so
> I can access them both remotely, but not vice-versa.
> ...


From what I gather, the answer seems to be No, you can't "reinstall" Terminal Services (like you can other services).

Running sfc /scannow seems to be the "fix" for "reinstalling" the service.

Check TS's logon. On mine it's set to run as a Local System account, but NOT allowed to interact with Desktop.

Also, check the "path to executable". On mine it's C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch.

Here's a link to a thread where the OP gives a registry address for TS. I checked mine and it has a BUNCH of stuff in it. So I exported the key, and I'll attach it to this post. Maybe you can either compare mine to yours, or just overwrite yours with mine. I'm running XP Pro w/ SP3.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Are you using a "Smart Card" to log on ?

Read this:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923401

I'm guessing no, but am wondering if you have the "Smart Card" service running, and if turning it off might fix your Terminal Services.

I forget (atm). Are you fully updated through like last week ? If not, that might be the fix also.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

This thread says that some programs create more than 100 "nested windows" which will cause Terminal Services to stop. The hotfix prevents programs from creating more than 50 "nested windows" (whatever they are) and anything that does will crash (instead of Terminal Services).

So, I have to ponder what "nested windows" are, and what make make so many of them. Like Malware. You have 3 computers and one is pooched.

What's different about yours ? Is it infected ? Do you run odd software, like custom-made (or poorly made) software. Homemade (lol) ? Cracked software ? Run any P2P programs ? How likely is it that something like a rootkit has a certain level of control over it ? Anything along these lines is ripe for discussion, IMO.

Is there anything about your computer (to include the possibility of infection) that might make it behave differently than "standard" ?


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm still trying options. Another poster told me
it was OK to reinstall SP3 using the down load from Microsoft KB936929.
Any thoughts.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

No, but this is my favorite thread. I'm REALLY interested in this. I've already learned quite a bit about Terminal Services already.

Have you run sfc ? Verified your system file(s) is/are "good" ?

What about all those other questions I asked. Gimme an dupdate, etc... I'm really interested in nailing this one.

Didn't I make some suggestions regarding the registry ?

Also, do you use any reg cleaning software ? If yes, do the other 2 good computers use any also ?


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Dear Fren Banklin, thanks again. Checked registry with CC_Cleaner and nothing obvious.
Compared registries with my other 2 computers and seemed OK. I tried the MSTSC6 Installer (see MS KB 925876) , no go, although it says to delete mstsc.exe and mstscax.dll first, which I can't delete because of Win File Protection.
sfc is OK.

It seems that TS does not recognize that Remote Desktop is enabled, so it shuts down with nothing to do. Maybe there is a problem with group or user policies.

Here is the message after trying to start:

"The Terminal Services service on Local Computer started and then stopped.Some services stop automatically if they have no work to do...."

Is it safe to copy TS registry entries from one of my good laptop machines to the problem desktop?


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Fren Banklin: status
sfc ok, ccleaner ok, tried mstsc6 installer, no smart card. I'm checking to see if
recent app installations could be at fault like Media Mall's Playon

It seems TS does not recognize that Remote Desktop is enabled, so maybe there is a group or user policy issue.

How do I check TS logon?


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*



PAA55112 said:


> Dear Fren Banklin, thanks again. Checked registry with CC_Cleaner and nothing obvious.
> 
> Is it safe to copy TS registry entries from one of my good laptop machines to the problem desktop?


Had you ran CC_Cleaner (or any other reg cleaner) before the problem started happening ?

Do you run CC_Cleaner on the other 2 machines ?

Have you read the stickie regarding TSF's position on registry cleaners ?

I don't know about actually copying, but it wouldn't hurt to bring both registry entries up at the same time and compare them. You might see a "no-brainer" situation where something is different between them.

Didn't I attach a file of my registry entries in this thread ?


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Fren Banklin, I'm out for 10 days. I'll start working on this again soon. I haven't had a chance to look at your file but will.


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

I finally got terminal services to start, but Remote Desktop is still no go.

I got TS to start and stay started by :
1) setting TS service to auto from manual
2) remotely enabling Remote Desktop using a free network admin download
3) REBOOTING.

So now port 3389 is being listened to and I can telnet OK from laptop to
desktop, but it still won't connect. 
Error message: "Remote Desktop Disconnected, This computer can't connect to the remote computer"


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*



PAA55112 said:


> I finally got terminal services to start, but Remote Desktop is still no go.
> 
> I got TS to start and stay started by :
> 1) setting TS service to auto from manual
> ...


I have 6 different services in Administrative Tools>Services that start with "Remote". I assume all have to do with remote computing, and possibly all are necessary for remote desktop.

Are all 6 services running on your bad machine.

Also, have you ever heard of/considered using UltraVNC ?


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

Good idea, but all 3 machines have the same remote services running.
I think the problem is related to user accounts somehow. It seems
that the bad machine does not recognize the user name on login.
I added a password to my windows account after installing SP3 and that may
have messed things up. I've also read somewhere that only 1 user can be logged into xp at one time., so if the remote login is viewed as a new user, it is disconnected.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*



PAA55112 said:


> Good idea, but all 3 machines have the same remote services running.
> I think the problem is related to user accounts somehow. It seems
> that the bad machine does not recognize the user name on login.
> I added a password to my windows account after installing SP3 and that may
> have messed things up. I've also read somewhere that only 1 user can be logged into xp at one time., so if the remote login is viewed as a new user, it is disconnected.


If that's the case, create a new User Account with Admin priviledges and see if the problem occurs or not. That will let you know one way or the other.


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

New user did not help. I've asked MS for help also but no progress there either.


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

SOLUTION FOUND WITH HELP OF MICROSOFT SUPPORT!!!
WAS INFECTED WITH NTOS.EXE, MISSED BY AV, REGISTRY CLEANERS, and OTHER VARIOUS SCANNERS.
THIS NASTY MALWARE SOMEHOW MESSED UP BOTH TS AND REMOTE DESKTOP.
AN INTERNET SEARCH WILL REVEAL SEVERAL WAYS TO GET RID OF IT.
(I used a free tool that deletes in-use files.)


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Terminal Services Starts Then Stops*

What AV software missed the NTOS.exe infection ?

What was the fix for removing it ?

Do you have any links or anything else that might help someone else, that you can post ?

Glad you got it fixed, and thanks for giving an update; I've been wondering about his one.

Please mark the thread as "solved" by using the Thread Tools at the top of the page.

I found a fix for NTOS.exe:

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/585177-solved-how-remove-ntos-exe.html


----------



## PAA55112 (Feb 14, 2009)

Link for the fix using KillBox.exe:

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/517747-ntos-exe-run-file-popping.html

avg 8.0 missed it as well as ccleaner


----------

